# Canon S95 Vs Panasonic LX5???????



## john1921 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi All,

I want to buy a new digital camera . After going through internet I came down to canon s95 and panasonic lx5. Please suggest me in choosing the best camera for taking pics of my friends and family. Which one is better in terms of image quality.

Thanks in advance for all ur suggestions.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 25, 2011)

On the basis of specs the Panasonic LX5 is much ahead of Canon S95

Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review


----------



## nac (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah it scores some of the key features. 
*Sensor size
*No. of focus points
*VF
*Shutter speed range
*External flash

You can get S95 under 19k while LX5 is around 27k. If you are OK with the price of LX5 check Canon S100 priced around 26k. You may like it...


----------

